# Things might be worse than we think...



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

When reading this, remember that the only group granted Constitutional level protections and assurances of medical help, food, and safe shelter are incarcerated offenders.

Indiana State Workers Suggest Leaving Disabled People at Homeless Shelters - FoxNews.com

_*Indiana State Workers Suggest Leaving Disabled People at Homeless Shelters*
Published October 28, 2010 | Associated Press

INDIANAPOLIS -- Indiana's budget crunch has become so severe that some state workers have suggested leaving severely disabled people at homeless shelters if they can't be cared for at home, parents and advocates said.

They said workers at Indiana's Bureau of Developmental Disabilities Services have told parents that's one option they have when families can no longer care for children at home and haven't received Medicaid waivers that pay for services that support disabled people living independently.

Marcus Barlow, a spokesman for the Family and Social Services Administration, the umbrella agency that includes the bureau, said suggesting homeless shelters is not the agency's policy and workers who did so would be disciplined.

However, Becky Holladay of Battle Ground, Ind., said that's exactly what happened to her when she called to ask about the waiver she's seeking for her 22-year-old son, Cameron Dunn, who has epilepsy, autism and attention deficit hyperactivity disorder.

Holladay, a school nurse, said she and her husband would go bankrupt trying to pay for services themselves, so Cameron spends most days sitting in his stepfather's truck while he works as a municipal employee.

"It's heart-wrenching as a parent to watch it. We are people and they are people," Holladay said, referring to her son and others with disabilities. "They have lives that are worth something."

There have been no confirmed cases of families dumping severely disabled people at homeless shelters because Indiana wouldn't provide the care needed.

But some families have been on waiting lists for waivers for 10 years. The lists contained more than 20,000 names last month, and one advocacy group predicted they will only grow longer because Gov. Mitch Daniels ordered budget cuts that have eliminated 2,000 waiver slots since July.

Budget cuts also have resulted in the state moving foster children with disabilities to a lower cost program that doesn't provide services for special needs and eliminating a grocery benefit for hundreds of developmentally disabled adults.

Kim Dodson, associate executive director of The Arc of Indiana, said her group has received reports of state workers in several of BDDS's eight regional offices telling families to take disabled adults to homeless shelters. She speculated that the suggestion resulted from frustration among BDDS staff as families become more outspoken about the effects of state cuts.

"It is something we are hearing from all over the state, that families are being told this is an alternative for them," Dodson said. "A homeless shelter would never be able to serve these people."

State lawmakers said they also have received reports from several people who were told they could always abandon their adult children at homeless shelters.

Rep. Suzanne Crouch, R-Evansville, said she found it "deplorable that people are being told to go to a homeless shelter."

Leaders of several agencies serving homeless people across Indiana could not be reached for comment after business hours Wednesday.

Some parents said homeless shelters have also been suggested -- or threatened -- as an option by private care providers.

Daunna Minnich of Bloomington said Indiana Department of Education funding for residential treatment for her 18-year-old daughter, Sabrina, is due to run out Sunday. She said officials at Damar Services Inc. of Indianapolis told her during a meeting that unless she took Sabrina home with her, the agency would drop the teen off at a homeless shelter.

Sabrina, who's bipolar and has anxiety attacks, has attempted suicide, run away during home visits and threatened her older sister, Minnich said. Bringing Sabrina home isn't a viable option, but the two group home placements BDDS offered weren't appropriate, she said.

"I don't want to see the state of Indiana hasten her demise by putting her in a one-size-fits-all solution that will drive her to desperate acts," Minnich said.

Jim Dalton, Damar's chief operating officer, said he could not comment directly on any specific case but his nonprofit would never leave a client at a homeless shelter -- even though it is caring for some for free after they got too old for school-funded services and haven't yet been granted Medicaid waivers.

"We're talking about youth that absolutely require services, and no one is willing to fund them anymore," Dalton said._


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

"Gov. Mitch Daniels ordered budget cuts" I thank god he did!
He also wants to put a amendment to the Indiana constitution to limit property (home) taxes to 1%. :kiss:
This is the result when you run a balanced budget :congrat::congrat:
Gov. Mitch Daniels for president in 2012 :congrat:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

All those people getting all those freebies can't keep getting them without a jobs based tax base. We all know any money the state govt. gets from the federal govt. is all comming from China.:surrender:


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't believe anyone really knows what bad shape the US or the world is really in, right now the markets are just a shell game for the billionairs and multri millionairs at the top playing with their monopoly money, when they get tired and pull thier money or China won't lend any more money to the US and pull thier money, everything will collaspe. 

Food growers won't even plant when they find out the money they're getting paid with is worthless.all the more reason to keep prepping and get out of debt if possible. It's just a matter of time before nursing homes and other long term care places will have their funding cut and when hyperinflation kicks in, they won't be able to buy food and supplies with the money anyway.

All but a few states are in financial trouble. I don't know what will become of all the people in prisons in the US and we have more people in prison than any country in the world. I think drugs will be legalized soon and anyone in jail for drugs will be released first, then half the cops,prison guards, judges,parole officers ect will be let go.Hy way personal are already being layed off.Our main concern will probably be to feed the military and government workers, congress ect. With more people taking out of the system than are putting in, we can't stay afloat.If we don't get 7-8 million manurfacturing jobs back soon, it'll be a fast ride to the bottom.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

The stark reality is about to come home, some one has to do with out it's just the fact's no one in this country want to face it. With the latest round of spending it was the last nail in the coffin, now the commies just sit back and watch the shell game till someone find's that dang peanut. Then we have had it because our kid's and grand children can not pay the bill and the world know's it.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone reading this should all ready know how to grow a garden, kill and butcher an animal, preserve those for later consumption. learn how to do things the way they were done 100 years ago. when the economic house of cards falls it will fall fast, most of the world is in the same boat, even the manufacturing countries, because with no one to export to their system crashes too


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

It's gonna be really interesting to see what the bankrupt states are going to do over the next few years. Since they can't print the money and the Fed at some point will have to stop propping them up (without printing a whole lot more money), they are going to be in a real pickle if they continue to give away free money to illegals, lowlifes and freeloaders (I'm looking west toward CA while I type this). I think they will be first domino to fall. So far the red states appear to be the more solid ones, but I think ultimately they will be dragged down as well...

*Considers moving to Alaska*


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

The worst part of it all is that despite our economy going to hell in a hand basket, our government still manages to give billions of dollars a year in foreign aid (at our expense). Most of the people that it's intended to help will never even see the money. Imagine how much better things would be if the government took that money and used it to fund job creation programs here.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> Anyone reading this _*should*_ all ready know how to grow a garden, kill and butcher an animal, preserve those for later consumption. learn how to do things the way they were done 100 years ago. when the economic house of cards falls it will fall fast, most of the world is in the same boat, even the manufacturing countries, because with no one to export to their system crashes too


I highlighted the keyword there. The reason we are all here is because we know that we *should* know how to do those things, but, we realize that we might be lacking in certain areas, or, we believe that we can help others become prepared, hence, lowering the chance of those coming against ourselves.

I'll agree, this game of Monopoly is getting closer to the end :gaah:


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I think we'll start to see Nations default on their debts in the next year. That is really gonna make it fun!


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

While it is heartbreaking to think of things this way, I am afraid that if things really did get that bad, most of these disabled individuals would not survive. This will become a "survival of the fittest" situation, and there will be no safeguards in place to prevent the inevitable. 

The whole idea makes me sick, that generation upon generation has done as they pleased and never considered the future generations. We like to fashion ourselves as compassionate towards the disabled, but the harsh reality is that we are not. 

We refuse to address the causes of the increasing cases of mental illness and neurological disabilities, turning it into a political and ethical merry-go-round instead of actually trying to find cures. Why are so many people suffering with these problems? What are we doing to ourselves to make this happen? Or have these conditions existed all along, its only recently that these people had longer life expectancies and their conditions became more visible in the mainstream society? 

Overall, I agree that everyone has a right to life, to be born, to live out their lives as happily and pain-free as possible, but there are LIMITS. We are not God. We cannot help everyone, it is not possible. It sounds so cold, but in some ways I think we have put ourselves in a dangerous position by artificially extending the lives of those who would have otherwise passed, and by doing so creating even more suffering for those individuals and those involved in caring for them. In a "SHTF" situation, we will not be able to continue, and it will be better if everyone realizes and accepts this, instead of throwing billions of dollars at what could very well be an unsolvable, unavoidable problem. 

Just my thoughts.....


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

having worked in MRDD I can tell you that yes, sometimes it is a 'quality of life' issue

just reading client background information can make you truly depressed as to the callousness in this world


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> having worked in MRDD I can tell you that yes, sometimes it is a 'quality of life' issue
> 
> just reading client background information can make you truly depressed as to the callousness in this world


I believe you. My husband works at a school for autistic chidlren, and he sees the good bad and ugly with these parents and caregivers. One mother purposely screws up her son's medications and teases him so he goes into fits and she can send him to the mental hospital so she doesn't have to deal with him-she does this every single time there is a break for holidays and most of the summer. Sad part is, he's not even a really "bad" kid, and I cannot imagine how he feels knowing his mother doesn't ever want him around.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I highlighted the keyword there. The reason we are all here is because we know that we *should* know how to do those things, but, we realize that we might be lacking in certain areas, or, we believe that we can help others become prepared, hence, lowering the chance of those coming against ourselves.
> 
> I'll agree, this game of Monopoly is getting closer to the end :gaah:


There's an economic principal that when a countries debt level hits or exceeds it's GDP their monetary policy becomes inn effective and begins to breakdown. We (USA) are 13.6 trillion in debt with a 14.6 trillion GDP we are under a year away from exceeding our GDP to Debt ratio. we are actually well over 100 trillion in debt with entitlements like Social security, medicade, FERS ect but these are held by government as IOU's within government and not publicly traded. Most state have relied on bond debt instruments to subsidize and even run programs/ services many are near or at their constitutional limits these are essentially ARM loans much of the stimulus money went to prop up state governments.

I believe it will be a rather slow protracted death as government cuts services and increases taxes trying to find ways to perpetuate itself. like legalizing illegal drugs and new laws streamlining and increasing the power of government to confiscation assets, a new round of consumption based taxation.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

After reading all these posts .. other than saying "oh crap!", I think I need to step my preps up.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

the federal reserve is stepping in again to buy bonds to perpetuate deficet spending

Running out of options, Fed prepares to jolt economy | The Upshot Yahoo! News


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

One guy I was talking to said he thought we were heading for another depression with soup lines and all.
You should have seen him, when I pointed out the new age soup lines were food stamps and unemployment was running about the same if you count all of the unemployed that fall through the cracks.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

think about this ..

in 1929 government accounted for 7% of GDP today it's over 40%! nearly half of our economy is manufactured by government. We had the housing/credit bubble but no one is talking about the government bubble and it's unsustainability and eventual burst...


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

rflood said:


> After reading all these posts .. other than saying "oh crap!", I think I need to step my preps up.


most definetely! We are doing everything we can to make ourselves safe no matter what happens. Still have to stock up on fuel.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I feel pretty good about our food preps, but need to increase medical, personal hygiene & fuel.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I live on my SSI and DAV checks I have no doubt at all that the day will come, maybe sooner then later when those checks don't come in.. when that happens we are all in the same pot... I don't sit here worrying about how I will make it.. I can feed myself and keep warm or cool.. I do take meds but nothing that losing a good bit of weight wouldn't help.. 

Losing a job is really bad because that person is kinda alone, for me when the $$ don't come we are all screwed together.. I won't be alone and the rioting and fighting will start the next day!...

and if I still have my big truck when the bank shows up I'll laugh them all the way to the gate!!!... but I expect it to be gone pretty damn soon... unless nobody can afford it.. 

there is gonna be a lot of suffering to come.. but I know a lot of you folks will be just fine.. and if it's a total collapse I wouldn't worry about getting an eviction notice !! I'd just stay if the hood was worth being in..

wouldn't it be cool to have an entire county someplace made up of us?... folks who can work together to survive.. but that's a pipe dream ...

Keep prepping stack it high and wide!


----------



## Murph (Aug 20, 2010)

I was sitting in on a meeting of the "big guys" in my office today and Social Security came up. One of these guys actually smiled, laughed and said "I don't know who is going to pay for it, but someone will. There isn't a politician in the world that would mention cutting it." This made me sick.

And BTW, There are roughly 8 million people set to come off of the 99 week extension of unemployment that coincides with the 2 year anniversary of the stock market meltdown. Prepare to hear headlines of how unemployment is going down (since these people are not counted any longer).


----------



## GETPREPARED (Nov 6, 2010)

The stucture is in place!! 15 days after a disaster and everything collapses. They are waiting for another 9/11, or something like it. 
The 'NEW WORLD ORDER' is hear and then will be completely in place. I think it start with the gov. big trip to Asia!


----------



## Sewing dove/ Wy (Aug 30, 2009)

*hard truths*

we have at best 1-3 months. and the hard truth isthat there is no money to take care of our disabed elderly etc. if a family can't care for their own they will die on the streets. and i may be one of them cause i'm 61. but i have been prepping for years, we live the way our elders did. you garden, can, dehydrate, butcher, hunt. we were lucky to grow up in families that were still doing that when we were little. i am a nurse, when the paychecks stop i can no longer go see my clients, i can't buy gas with nothing. when the paychecks stop i can no longer answer the phone calls begging for advice because i can't pay for service either. my neighbors will have all the services i can give, but i won't give away my supplies to people who have refused to prepare. i have a neighbor who comes over and whines about how hard her life is but won't contact any official for help, she still has 2 horses she is feeding, she tolerates her husband spending the money at the casino. so the last time she came hinting at how bad off they were i gave her the phone numbers of the shelter of abused women, the DFS, the legal aid office, and the food bank. of course they havn't sold the 4 wheeler or the kids motorcycle. and they still have satellite TV. i had offered to share the turnips, carrots, and beets with her but she never showed up to help dig them. i guess they arn't that hungry. we have made choices to be able to prepare, no TV, no toys like snow machines or 4 wheelers, and many frugal ways. i am amazed at people that eat out all the time. or think they have to have massive meals every day. or change wardrobes every year. i dress presentably and buy all our clothes at garage sales or second hand stores. and we often dress families we know are in need. the values of the majority of people will be the death of them. i do expect at least a third of the population to die. it is what they live for. a tired old lady


----------



## Sewing dove/ Wy (Aug 30, 2009)

*forgot*

we do have a few guns, for WY, and a little ammo. for Wy. the talk back east of an arsenal being 3 guns is a laugh, here that's just the truck guns!!! and people are more respectful and lawabiding because of it. it is legal to open carry here and i expect a lot of people will soon be doing so besides us. a tired but armed old lady


----------



## Nutcase (Nov 28, 2009)

My wife and I have been preparing for about 2 years now. We have about 6 months of food reserves and are buying those #10 cans of fruit. vegetables and are looking to get some meat. We have two freezers full of frozen fruit and meat.

We are putting together a BOB with MRE’s and other items. My trunk has the basics plus extra belts, oil and some emergency food items.

My wife works for an animal supply company and she brings home any "damaged" items like medication, bandages. We even have some of those lactated ringers (saline solution).

I have two (after the summer only one) 55 gallon drums of gas. A small generator to run heat, lights and computer. I am stocking up on those small propane and sterno canisters. We have a camping stove and tent.

We have several guns and about 2,000 rounds of ammo. Nowhere near enough. I purchased two gas masks and radiation pills.

We have two bikes.

I have downloaded just about everything I can think of as far as survival info off the net and made a book on just about every topic imaginable. We have several survival books and have begun scouting bug out locations (caves, parks and municipal sheds) in our community in case :shtf:

We have two cars, both paid off. And are looking to connect with some like minded individuals locally. We met a vet at a local gun shop and want to keep in contact. I really want some military items like tear gas, stun grenades.

I am planning to build a shed in our yard next summer with a small “basement” under it. eep:

We do not take the flue shots or the H1N1 crap the government is pushing. We are not conspiracy nuts but go on the premise that the government is always lying so if some government moron says the sky is blue, we go outside and look for ourselves!

This may sound like I’m nuts :nuts: but I would rather have all this stuff and never need it then need it and not have it!

Want to chat e-mail me.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Sewing dove/ Wy said:


> we have at best 1-3 months. and the hard truth isthat there is no money to take care of our disabed elderly etc. if a family can't care for their own they will die on the streets. and i may be one of them cause i'm 61. but i have been prepping for years, we live the way our elders did. you garden, can, dehydrate, butcher, hunt. we were lucky to grow up in families that were still doing that when we were little. i am a nurse, when the paychecks stop i can no longer go see my clients, i can't buy gas with nothing. when the paychecks stop i can no longer answer the phone calls begging for advice because i can't pay for service either. my neighbors will have all the services i can give, but i won't give away my supplies to people who have refused to prepare. i have a neighbor who comes over and whines about how hard her life is but won't contact any official for help, she still has 2 horses she is feeding, she tolerates her husband spending the money at the casino. so the last time she came hinting at how bad off they were i gave her the phone numbers of the shelter of abused women, the DFS, the legal aid office, and the food bank. of course they havn't sold the 4 wheeler or the kids motorcycle. and they still have satellite TV. i had offered to share the turnips, carrots, and beets with her but she never showed up to help dig them. i guess they arn't that hungry. we have made choices to be able to prepare, no TV, no toys like snow machines or 4 wheelers, and many frugal ways. i am amazed at people that eat out all the time. or think they have to have massive meals every day. or change wardrobes every year. i dress presentably and buy all our clothes at garage sales or second hand stores. and we often dress families we know are in need. the values of the majority of people will be the death of them. i do expect at least a third of the population to die. it is what they live for. a tired old lady


Sound like your ready , I hope it is not too hard when you have to say no to requests for help


----------



## GailP (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, if it happens in 1 - 3 months, I'm hooped.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

That POS just said the G20 is the center of economic world unity. That makes me sick to see that POS repersenting us over there. Kissing every behind that pops up. I,AM AN AMERICAN till death and i don't seem to fit into his new world. This trip is a pre to the mess they made and it's coming soon i think. He is g. sorous lacky and those evil bastards are close to what they want. I do wonder what we can expect outa our military, :dunno: Maybe there's a little hope left. Getting as much as i can as quick as i can, it will never be enough i think. Gota try we all do.


----------

